# Systmes > Windows > IIS > [IIS 7] Authentification Windows

## Poussy-Puce

Bonjour tout le monde...

J'ai un petit site web bien de base avec une authentification windows... Rien de plus, rien de moins! Pas de configurations de plus dans le .config

Quand j'essaye d'y accder, j'ai bien le popup "nom usager/mot de passe", je saisie bien "NomMachine\Username" + password, et il me dit toujours que j'ai pas les droits.

Ct NTFS, je voulais tre certaine de pas avoir de problme de scurit pour tester, j'ai donn "contrle total"  tout le monde...

 ::cry:: 

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une piste de solution, ou encore des tests supplmentaires que je pourrais effectuer???

Merci de votre prcieuse aide

----------


## Poussy-Puce

Bon... en Basic Authentification il a le comportement voulu, mais on s'entend que je veux pas laisser a comme a...  ::aie::

----------


## suchiwa

> Bonjour tout le monde...
> 
> J'ai un petit site web bien de base avec une authentification windows... Rien de plus, rien de moins! Pas de configurations de plus dans le .config
> 
> Quand j'essaye d'y accder, j'ai bien le popup "nom usager/mot de passe", je saisie bien "NomMachine\Username" + password, et il me dit toujours que j'ai pas les droits.
> 
> Ct NTFS, je voulais tre certaine de pas avoir de problme de scurit pour tester, j'ai donn "contrle total"  tout le monde...
> 
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Quelle versions de Windows as tu ?
IIS 6.0, 7.0 ou 7.5 ?
La machine de ton site web est elle intgre dans un domaine ?

----------


## Labuze

Cher Sushiwa,

1- Meilleurs voeux.
2- J'ai le mme problme que POussy, mais en pire:

- J'ai un serveur (enfin, quand a fonctionnera) qui tourne sous Windows 7 dition familiale prmium - 64bits / IIS 7.5 sur un rseau local dont toutes les machines sont galement Windows 7 dition familiale prmium . Ce rseau fonctionne parfaitement en mode "groupe rsidentiel". Il n'ya pas de domaine ni de groupe d'utilisateurs (dition familiale oblige),  part le "WORKGROUP" par dfaut.
- En mode local, un seul utilisateur parvient  se connecter alors qu'un deuxime est configur de la mme faon.
- Depuis une autre machine, IIS ne rpond carrment pas alors que j'ai tout vrifi (adresse, port 80 par dfaut, autorisations serveur - ASP - site - groupe d'appli,  IIS dmarr, HTTP, authentification de base, scurit des rpertoires sur lecture ecriture et hritages vrifis ). J'ai cr les mme utilisateurs sur le serveur et les machines du rseau. Ca ne marche pas. J'ai essay en mode anonyme APRES, sachant que le mode anonyme/invit est prioritaire et parfois source d'erreur.

J'ai coch "notification par email", je peux donc rpondre  toute question complmentaire rapidement.

Si tu me sors de cette impasse, alors la chapeau.
Ton fidle disciple,
Labuze

----------


## Labuze

En local:
-  mon premier utilisateur se connecte sans pb aprs la fentre windows d'authentification.

- mon deuxime utilisateur est refoul: le couple identifiant / mdp est refus. Je l'ai bien sur vrifi, chang et revrifi.

Dans le journal d'vnement windows/ scurit, les deux connexions sont parfaitement identiques.

J'ai paramtr un audit scurit en cas d'chec de connexion, rien ne sort. Il semble donc que ce soit IIS qui fait sa tte de c...

Cela n'explique en rien pourquoi II7 refuse de rpondre aux clients distants (diagnostic connexion: "le site est connect mais ne rpond pas"). 

Si tu n'as pas d'ide, dis moi au moins que tu as lu ce message, je me sentirai moins seul !

Merci.

----------


## suchiwa

> Cher Sushiwa,
> 
> 1- Meilleurs voeux.
> 2- J'ai le mme problme que POussy, mais en pire:
> 
> - J'ai un serveur (enfin, quand a fonctionnera) qui tourne sous Windows 7 dition familiale prmium - 64bits / IIS 7.5 sur un rseau local dont toutes les machines sont galement Windows 7 dition familiale prmium . Ce rseau fonctionne parfaitement en mode "groupe rsidentiel". Il n'ya pas de domaine ni de groupe d'utilisateurs (dition familiale oblige),  part le "WORKGROUP" par dfaut.
> - En mode local, un seul utilisateur parvient  se connecter alors qu'un deuxime est configur de la mme faon.
> - Depuis une autre machine, IIS ne rpond carrment pas alors que j'ai tout vrifi (adresse, port 80 par dfaut, autorisations serveur - ASP - site - groupe d'appli,  IIS dmarr, HTTP, authentification de base, scurit des rpertoires sur lecture ecriture et hritages vrifis ). J'ai cr les mme utilisateurs sur le serveur et les machines du rseau. Ca ne marche pas. J'ai essay en mode anonyme APRES, sachant que le mode anonyme/invit est prioritaire et parfois source d'erreur.
> 
> ...


Bonjour Labuse, bonjour Poussy,

Les problmes de droits sont souvent ds au ACLs, soit les autorisations sur les dossiers/fichiers.

Sous IIS, il y a l'authentification et les autorisations.
L'authentification est le type, soit anonymous, soit domaine...  activer.
Les autorisations sont les groupes ou personnes autorises  renseigner. 
Vrifier ces 2 points, 

Y a-t-il eu un changement du rpertoire du site web par dfaut (c:\inetpub\www) ?

Vrifie dans les droits de ton dossier web que le groupe tout le monde a les droits de lecture et d'excution. Si le rpertoire est en partage, faire de mme, en augmentant le nombre de connexions simultanes dans les sous-menus.

Tiens moi au courant.
Vincent

----------


## Labuze

Bonsoir,

La honte... 
L'erreur venait tout simplement du pare-feu Windows, qui s'tait activ  l'insu de mon plein grs (pendant un rcent changement d'anti-virus), bloquant tout trafic entrant sur le port 80...

Merci en tout cas.
Labuze.

----------

